# CT-Special Needs, seizure dog, Buddy, needs home!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*NORTHEASTERN, CT*

Here is the original email for help for Buddy..

*contact is [email protected]*



Hoping that Buddy can be put on your special needs network. He has lived with a family for 7 years and they are about to have a baby! 

> Buddy has cluster seizures and is on a raw diet-suggested by his vet to help with his condition. The seizures will occur every 2-6 months and when he does have them, he can have up to 16 in a day. He is 7 years old. Owners have not had suggested tests done which may help his condition. He has neurological issues that are probably due to the seizures (balance issues, cognitive issues). He’s very thin-but the vet felt it best to keep him that way. The Golden Rescue will not help. 
> 
>  Thank you for anything that you may be able to do. Summer has finally settled in-but think I prefer all of the other months temperature wise!! Sue 

Please contact Rking at: [email protected] and Kathi (Hali's Mom if you can help.
Kathi's email: [email protected]


Here is an email that Kathi received to explain more about Buddy-don't know if the rescue will still be able to take him. If they do, Buddy still will need a home.

Sue King has alerted me to the fact that you may have a rescue who is interested in taking Buddy the Golden in. As often happens in these cases, there have been some distortions of the facts, so if you could have that rescue contact me directly I can fully fill them in on Buddy’s case, including the vet records. The dog has been lovingly cared for by the owners, and they have spent thousands on his vet bills and have done virtually everything that the vets have asked of them. Living with him is quite stressful and the about to be new mom is nervous about being able to care for both her new child and Buddy, who when he has seizure, is a very special needs dog. They are also gone from the home 12 hours a day, and I think they are hopeful that Buddy can land somewhere that he will find someone with greater capacity, both financially and time, to give him the life that he deserves. 



The reality is that Buddy may not have a long life. He does have lasting effects from the seizures. I noticed that he appears very off balance, and doesn’t place his feet correctly. The owners referred to it as him being clumsy. I’m thinking that it’s lasting brain damage from all of the seizures he’s had. It may have started with an untreated case of Lyme disease that he contracted prior to the current owners taking him in from an uncaring owner. He’s kept in a padded room (the kitchen) at night and during the day while they are at work, so if he has a seizure(s), he won’t be able to injure himself. They are very aware of keeping him away from stairs, and need to give him valium when he starts seizing in an attempt to stop them. The seizures come in clusters, and he can seize for hours at a time and over a period of a couple of days. He is left disoriented afterward for a long period. He often has digestive issues. They have tried various diets to see what might help, currently they are on a low protein diet, but in the past fed him a raw diet. Nothing has seemed to help, but at this point he is very thin.



Thanks for your help, and please pass this onto the rescue you have in mind. If they are interested in knowing more, I’ll be happy to share the vet records and arrange a meeting between them and the owners.



Marie



Marie Joyner

Canine Operations Manager

Our Companions Domestic Animal Sanctuary

PO Box 673

Bloomfield, CT 06002

860-372-8809 (c)

860-394-4030 (FAX)

[email protected]

Our Companions, an animal welfare organization working to eliminate pet homelessness with training, education, prevention and a Pet Resource Center in Connecticut.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sent to AGA and received the following response: _We are aware of this sweet dog and have reached out to the national rescue committee. _


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

Thank you-I really hope that someone can help him.


----------

